# bought 2 tetra whisper heater from wal-mart



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

so i got 2 of them for my 80 gallon..and somehow that b1tch wont heat up..turned up the settings to its highest..still the water is cool as hell...?? any suggestions?? been on it for days now?? can't be the tank..


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

> so i got 2 of them for my 80 gallon..and somehow that b1tch wont heat up..turned up the settings to its highest..still the water is cool as hell...?? any suggestions?? been on it for days now?? can't be the tank..


I haven't had very good results from whisper anything since i owned a 20 gallon tank with 3 of my reds. If such a small tank, what does the label say it's up to heat to?

For right now it seems like you'll be "fine" for your temporary setup that you have. Piranhas like a temp. of 75-82 or so. Even higher depending on your situation for your problem.

If you're temperature for the moment is between 75ish-82 degrees you're fine for the moment. Sounds like you need some tank upgrades. Two 10 gallon HOB filters on it, which isnt enough.

Basically, How many piranhas do you have? What's you're filtration and everything else? Do you have a powerhead? etc. Do you have HOB filters (head on back of tank filters) How long is the tube that suctions on them? Especially compared to your tank?

We can't really help you unless you provide more details about what we're dealing with as far as your tank and problem goes.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i posted 80 gallon tank???

the 2 heaters are for 30-60 so i got 2, fuckin sh!t doesnt heat up..i busted my old one..which works alot better...gonna go refund that sh!t tomorrow morning..than stop at the pet shop and get some diff brands,,

theres nothing wrong with anything esle..just the fuckin heaters..i have piguen dual filter,and a underwater filter with 2 power heads..


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

ballistic said:


> i posted 80 gallon tank???
> 
> the 2 heaters are for 30-60 so i got 2, fuckin sh!t doesnt heat up..i busted my old one..which works alot better...gonna go refund that sh!t tomorrow morning..than stop at the pet shop and get some diff brands,,
> 
> theres nothing wrong with anything esle..just the fuckin heaters..i have piguen dual filter,and a underwater filter with 2 power heads..


Yeah sorry i went back through my post and realized i wasn't paying attention to that, so i edited my post.

Hmm then.... I have a 90 gallon and a 55 gallon heater on mine and they go intermittantly (sp) together and i maintain about an 80-82 degree temp. (i own a 90 gallon tank) Maybe one's broken like you said? Thats what i'm taking from this post is that you busted one of them?

I also have 2 powerheads as well, and i keeps my reds in good condition. Good job. Helps them get exercize and get bigger.

Penguin what type of filter? What model? How many gallons per minute?

Not 100% of the "underwater" filter, cuz i've read bad things about "undergravel filters."

Let us know partner... we're here to help.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

i bought a heater from walmart.. what a mistake that was. they are junk. i got the 30-60 gallon one too and my 55 gallon kept dropping into the 65 range, i took it out and used my old heater (the suction cups broke on my old heater so i bought a new one.. shoulda just got new cups) anyways i put it in my feeder fish tank (5 gallon tank) and it wouldn't even heat the water in that tank above 68. junk.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

injection11 said:


> i bought a heater from walmart.. what a mistake that was. they are junk. i got the 30-60 gallon one too and my 55 gallon kept dropping into the 65 range, i took it out and used my old heater (the suction cups broke on my old heater so i bought a new one.. shoulda just got new cups) anyways i put it in my feeder fish tank (5 gallon tank) and it wouldn't even heat the water in that tank above 68. junk.


the same fawkin ones i got..my temp are no higher than 65,pissed off..whoke up to late imma go tomorrow..ahhaa

hawk-i broke my old one which was alot better worked really good..the bran was aqua something...my filters and powerheads are fine..just the heaters..my filters 300 something gallon per hour...

thans i got these shiet from walmart..,


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Personally, I won't buy anything from Walmart. It only encourages them to keep mistreating fish, and most of their stuff is junk anyway. I bought their 29 gallon aquarium kit for $130. In a month the heater and the HOB filter that came with it had both burned out.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no offence but i have never had much luck with anythang from wall mart in the long run


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks guys...pet store it is..hahaa

i got the same shiet as u from wal-mart the 29 gallon set up..LOL had an arrowana in it...


----------

